# how long will it take me to get descent pecs?



## jamiedilk

my chest work consists of

pec dec 3 sets x 12 10 8

bench 3 sets x 12 10 8

incline and decline 2 sets of each

cable cross overs 2 sets

then i do some dumbell work ie. flys and press

and then to finish some press ups

what does everyone think and reckon on a time scale etc.. am i doin a good chest workout?


----------



## ah24

Way overkill, reduce your volume by at least 1/2. Focus on pound progression. Whatever you're eating now - double it.

You haven't really given a whole lot of info but if you're like the typical guy that asks about his chest in the gym, the above advice should start to see it take shape. As for how long til a 'decent' chest. Your opinion of what's decent is probably different to mine


----------



## Jalapa

How long hve you been training?

Im only about a year in myself but it looks to me like you are doing way too much. If you have just started just bench and try and gradually up the weight.


----------



## Smitch

Heavy works for me.

Flat bench, incline bench, weighted dips, dumbell flys.


----------



## aseeby19

Dips

Decline and reverse grip bench .keep it simple


----------



## james12345

My chest/delts wo

4-5 sets flat db

3 sets incline

4 sets db press

And maybe 2 sets light high reps mil press

Sometimes a set of flies to flush blood

My chest is prob my most developed bodypart and my body certainly responded better to less is more in this area


----------



## Smitch

Time wise mate it's impossible to say, and it does depend what you call decent. my chest went from 38 up to 44 inch in 2 years of training.


----------



## jamiedilk

cheersd guys ill just do 4 exercises and concerntrate on adding weight!

so should i be bulking because im really trying to loose bodyfat but want big pecs stupid question probably? its just all so confusing!! :confused1: i been training a few months now


----------



## Jalapa

If you have only been training a few months then doing 4 exercises on your chest in one session is overkill. And cables.. not for a beginner. You wont make progress.

Have a look into strong lifts and 5x5

I know it seems counter intuative but more does not necessarily mean more. Give it a go, if it doesnt work, ill get the beers in.


----------

